# اقتراح بخصوص ( مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور )



## paul iraqe (3 يوليو 2018)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد معاكم*

*الادارة الموقرة -*

*بالنسبة الى (مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور ) 
*

*هذا المركز يقوم برقع صورة واحدة فقط - بالاضافة الى انه يجب وضع الرقم الذي يظهر في الاسفل*

*ارى بأنها عملية شاقة وقديمة وتستغرق وقت بالاضافة الى ان الموقع لايرفع اكثر من صورة واحدة في كل مرة*

*اقتراحي :*

*هل من الممكن تطوير هذا المركز بجعله يرفع اكثر من صورة في ان واحد ؟*

 *هل من الممكن تطوير هذا المركز بحعلة يرفع صور اضافية قد تكون كبيرة او ابعادها لا تسمح للمركز برفعها ؟*

*هل من الممكن جعل المركز (بوضعه الحالي ) يرفع 10 صور مثلا في ان واحد ؟
*
 
*واذا كان غير ممكن ذلك ...*

*ممكن تعطوني رابط موقع لرفع الصور يكون متناسب مع تصميم المنتدى ؟*

*لأن بعض المواقع التي استخدمها - لاتظهر الصور عندما اضعها في المنتدى 
*

*مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير*

*دمتم بكل خير وعز وبركة
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يوليو 2018)

انا معاك انه لو ينفع نطور عدد رفع الصور 
 لان واحده دا قليل جدا و فعلا مرهق لو هتنزل موضوع فيه صور كتير--
 الا لو كان معمول مخصوص كدا لهدف معين--


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يوليو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا معاك انه لو ينفع نطور عدد رفع الصور
> لان واحده دا قليل جدا و فعلا مرهق لو هتنزل موضوع فيه صور كتير--
> الا لو كان معمول مخصوص كدا لهدف معين--






*ممتاز جدا*

*اول  عضوة تؤيد اقتراحي*

*شكرا جزيلا يا حبو*

*تحياتي يا غالية*


----------



## أَمَة (11 يوليو 2018)

أشكرك ابني بول لدعوتي للنظر في هذا الموضوع.

الأمور التقنية هي مسؤولية ماي روك، و ليس لأحد آخر.

جرب انك تنسخ و تلصق الصورة. انا عملتها قبل يومين و مشي الحال عندما نسخت صورة الورد من الانترنت و وضعتها في موضوع *معك وردة لمن تهديها !!!؟؟ 
*


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يوليو 2018)

أَمَة قال:


> أشكرك ابني بول لدعوتي للنظر في هذا الموضوع.
> 
> الأمور التقنية هي مسؤولية ماي روك، و ليس لأحد آخر.
> 
> ...






*شكرا جزيلا امي الكريمة على تلبية دعوتي للموضوع*

*وشكرا جزيلا مرة ثانية على ردكم الكريم*

*نعم - انا استخدم خاصية ( النسخ واللصق ) واعتقد انكي تقصدين*

*بها هو : copy - paste 
*

*لكن بعض المواقع عندما اقوم بهذه الخاصية يظهر في المنتدى ( الروابط الثانوية ) وهي غير مستحبة 
*

*بالاضافة الى ان خاصية النسخ واللصق لا تدوم طويلا فسرعان ما تختفي الصورة بعد فترة من الزمن*

*عموما - 
*

*سأقوم بمراسلة الاخ الحبيب my rock  ليطّلع على الموضوع ويعطيني رأيه*

*الرب يبارك لكم تعب محبتكم*

*تحياتي وتقديري لكم*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 يوليو 2018)

ممكن يكون في خاصية الرفع من الكمبيوتر الموضوع علي طول


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يوليو 2018)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ممكن يكون في خاصية الرفع من الكمبيوتر الموضوع علي طول






*بصراحة - لم افهم قصدك اخي الحبيب*

*ممكن توضح لي اكثر ؟*

*مع الشكر مقدما*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 يوليو 2018)

*معاك فى نقطة ان مركز الرفع بالمنتدى لا يرفع الا صورة واحده فى المرة الواحده و حبذا لو يزداد العدد فى المرة الواحده*


 *اما فى جُزئية الروابط الثانويه* - *فهذه بأتغلب عليها بأنى أقوم بنسخ الرابط " كُله على بعضه كما هو بروابطه الثانويه و بإضافاته " و بأضعه فى ملف تكست - ثم اُباعد بين الرابط الصافى و الإضافات بالمسطرة بلوحة المفاتيح و بذا اكون حصلت على الرابط وحده فقط*

 *كما انى معك ايضا فى انى لو اخذت الرابط للصورة من موقعه  - فعلا لا يدوم و مع الوقت افقد الصورة = هذا سليم و بيحصل*

*إقتراحى - يمكنلك عمل " أكونت " = محتوى بأى موقع رفع "(( حتى تضمن إستمراريه وجود الصور ))  مع مراعاه ضغط الصورة قبل عمليه الرفع " لتتناسب مع ظروف الموقع هنا " - ثم تاخذ الرابط الصافى " كما اوضحت فى هذه المشاركة " و وضعه مباشرة بعد النقر على ايقونه إضافة صوره هنا فى صندوق الكتابه ( انا بأعمل كدا " بدون ما اعمل اكونت فى اى موقع للرفع ")*


----------



## اني بل (23 يوليو 2018)

وانا دايما معك يابول 
لانه اقتراحاتك بناءة وربنا يبارك فكرك النير
انت تستاهل الثناء والرفعة والتقدير


----------



## اني بل (23 يوليو 2018)

اسفة عشان الخط صدقوني مش عارفة اشتغل بالمنتدى على الموبايل ولا حتى عم يضبط معي على الموبايل تصوير لو كان على اللابتوب كنت عرفت لاني كنت اشتغل فيه هلق لبضع الوقت على الموبايل متاسفة اخوتي الاحبة


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2018)

كليماندوس قال:


> *معاك فى نقطة ان مركز الرفع بالمنتدى لا يرفع الا صورة واحده فى المرة الواحده و حبذا لو يزداد العدد فى المرة الواحده*
> 
> 
> *اما فى جُزئية الروابط الثانويه* - *فهذه بأتغلب عليها بأنى أقوم بنسخ الرابط " كُله على بعضه كما هو بروابطه الثانويه و بإضافاته " و بأضعه فى ملف تكست - ثم اُباعد بين الرابط الصافى و الإضافات بالمسطرة بلوحة المفاتيح و بذا اكون حصلت على الرابط وحده فقط*
> ...








*ممنون من حضرتك لردك البديع*

*سأفعل ذلك وسأرى النتيجة*

*دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة*

*ربي يحفظك ويخليك*


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2018)

اني بل قال:


> وانا دايما معك يابول
> لانه اقتراحاتك بناءة وربنا يبارك فكرك النير
> انت تستاهل الثناء والرفعة والتقدير






*لا شكر على واجب - انا في خدمة كل الطيبين*

*ميرسي كتير لردكم الرائع*

*الرب يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة*


----------

